

Ask HN: Dropping out of top tier job - jobadvice

I will leaving the developer job at top tier software company (MS), I have a offer from well establish top tier tech firm.<p>I have always longed for starting something of my own, right now I have a good idea which I think if executed correctly could make a whole lot difference and build into a excellent product.<p>So I am thinking of instead of taking the job, throw the towel and take the risk to start something of my own. The only problem is I have cash for next 3-4 months only.<p>What suggestion you would like give me for this kind of situation, should I go for the job and work for next 6 months in next job, where I can save for almost 6 months or should I start doing freelancing to support my finances.<p>I am based in India, so cost of living is quite cheap compare to US and European nations.
======
cnxsoft
Keep your top tier job and at the same time, start your own project part-time.
If you can start getting income from you project, quit your full-time job and
focus 100% on your project.

